# Hello! I'm new to breeding mice!



## jadeyuy (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello everyone! I have actually been watching this forum for a while now and looking at all the beautiful mice you guys have bred! I really wanted to own some of these beautiful mice, but unfortunately, there was no one nearby to buy them from  I am from Utah in the United States, and wondered if maybe I could breed some of these mice one day so that others can enjoy them here where I live. Well...that day came sooner than I expected....

I was at my favorite pet store (which I visit weekly) and I took a peek at the feeder mice (which are the only mice available at this store most of the time) and saw some shiny coats! Amazingly he had a bunch of satin mice in there! I went over and found a large variety of different mice that I had been hoping for! There were some foxes, brindles, satins and lots of others! I couldn't let them be fed to snakes, so I ended up grabbing as many different ones as I could without doubles. I ended up taking home 18 mice. Yikes! You can see why I need some help. I want to make them as happy and healthy as possible, and of course make a successful business breeding them to give them to pet stores and sell them individually so that others can enjoy these beautiful mice!

I hope that once this post is approved I can get some advice on what kind I own, how best to take care of them, and which to breed together to get some awesome colors!

Thanks everyone in advance for any help I get!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

jadeyuy said:


> and of course make a successful business breeding them to give them to pet stores and sell them individually


Welcome. Enjoy your mice but I can tell you now, you won't make money out of them if you keep them well. Also, many pet shops won't take animals from someone who isn't a registered business so you may find they refuse to consider buying any in the first place.


----------



## jadeyuy (Oct 29, 2012)

Ya, I don't plan on making much money, really...hopefully enough to cover the costs I put out to keep them.

Thankfully the pet stores I know around where I live haven't required me to be registered business to give them animals before. Though besides that, I probably will register a business. My husband owns a few businesses and he will help me set one up if I decide to go full throttle with this.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
I breed quite a few different rodents and i find that selling syrian hamsters helps pay for most of the food for my collection, if only you could make money and keep them well.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I suggest talking to the pet store. They may be breeding them, or know who they got them from, and if you are really lucky, willing to give you a way to contact the local breeder. I'm not at all sure how that works, as I never sold to a pet store, but I would have been happy to have pet owners contact me about my mice, if they wanted background, or with any health problem. It would have killed me to find out the mice, of both genders, were held in a tank with well over 18, all together, for who knows how long. Ack! 
As you stated that you are willing to sell to a pet store, and they obviously are too (if it's not simply the pet store), you could benefit each other, and your area, by working together. You might be able to help each other to improve the overall health and body under all those satin coats. That breeder may not be at all happy to find out the way the mice are being kept at the store. If the store can get a better price for each mouse, they might be inclined to house them more reasonably.
Keep reading and learning about the genetics and health. There is a wealth of information here as you have probably noticed. Maybe one day the resulting mice will not be in the same cage as 'feeders', and housed better, or you will be working directly with people who want a better quality of pet. Good luck!


----------



## jadeyuy (Oct 29, 2012)

As far as I know, the person who dropped the mice off was not a breeder, and the pet store owner does not know who brought them in. If the person does breed mice, I have not found much evidence with looking around for a breeder in the area.

They don't sell fancy mice with the feeders though. They will sell them as a pet if you like (obviously he doesn't care what you do with the mouse you bought), but the purpose is as a feeder. Once I saw him sell fancy mice and they were on display at the store. The feeder mice are in the back (which I go to because I'm "friends" with the owner). I will definitely be talking to the store though, cause if these local pet stores will sell my mice, then I would like the owners to contact me about anything they would like to know. I am planning on putting up a website and trying to think of a name for my future mousery! 

I'm going to put up some pictures real soon here, and hopefully you guys can help me identify what everything is that I have.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  ... wow you are lucky finding satins at a pet shop .. the most I find in the uk are brokens and pew


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello & Welcome!


----------

